

DON-8r, a charity fundraising robot - aw3c2
http://www.b3ta.com/links/Finished_my_charity_fundraising_robot_DON_8r

======
aw3c2
I forgot where I stumbled into this link. I thought it was right here on HN
but I could not find it anymore. Sorry if it is a repost. Oh look, a squirrel!

